# Is Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii



## sean (Aug 9, 2006)

easy for a beginner to keep. i have only been keeping mantids for two months. My S. lineola seem to be thriving, but i have read they are an easy species to keep. do u think that i would have any problems keeping Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii considering i have only 2 months experience with mantids. Also i have heard they a prone to fungal infections and need good ventilation... would a mesh or net lid be sufficient???


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2006)

no it is not a good beginner species


----------



## sean (Aug 9, 2006)

why is this :?:


----------



## chun (Aug 9, 2006)

i think they are an ideal second mantis with character! They are quite hardy and not as difficult as some people make it out to be. I keep mine at room temperature (around 22-5C) with a few degrees drop at night, and my L3 moulted to L4 fine even without daily misting (though i highly suggest you mist them everyday). The fact that i live in london, uk means that the ambient humidity is already 30% (in my room), so like i said above, it's best to give them a quick mist every day.

Generally all mantids need good ventilation, using a mesh lid will be more than sufficient for ventilation. Maybe have a live plant in there for aesthetic reason and humidity?

I'd say go for it! This specie can take a good "beating". Hope this helps


----------



## sean (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah thanks.... i also live in london.... do you use heat pads in winter?

:?:


----------



## chun (Aug 9, 2006)

i prefer to use desktop lamps to heat my mantids' enclosures, because a) it's more natural for the mantid as heat radiates above them rather than below them B) it's alot cheaper than heatmats c) mantids tend to perch at the top of the tank, so having a source of light there usually atracts insects like flies/moths to the top as well (where the mantid is) d) it makes the enclosure looks good as well

oh one thing, they are brave little things, willing to tackle prey the same size/slightly bigger than itself (my L3 walhbergii caught a greenbottle bigger than itself without second thought!). A P. walhbergii was my second mantis as well (with Sphodromantis being the first)

once again i hope this helps

edit: fixed a spelling mistake


----------



## sean (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah.. thanks again.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 9, 2006)

Overall this is an easy mantis to raise. They were my fist sp. I have a lot of fun with them!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 10, 2006)

in my opinion, all of the mantids bred regularly seem quite easy. if you've got your head screwed on they shouldnt be a problem


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 10, 2006)

exactly ^ it isnt rocket science. the temp is there its just the misting and the ability to keep the humidity up thats the problem - that and feeding


----------

